# Iphone Images from your ride:



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok any images from your ride but there is a challenge with a camera phone to get a good image. Not that mine are. 

I hate stopping during a ride for almost any reason, but today for some reason I was ok with it.

I did my (what used to be) usual ride today. OLH to W Alpine and down Page. 

Left the house and looked up and saw pretty nasty cloud cover on top. By the time I got on top of OLH the sun was out. But that changed quickly as I went down the other side. By the time I got to pescadero I was freezing. The climb up Alpine was great today.


































New sign on Page Mill. At least in the last 3 weeks? I have not come down Page in a while.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*There are a few of those*

signs sprinkled throughout Los Altos Hills. First time I saw one, I thought that someone had altered the sign by adding the flying rider, but there is more than one version. 

Who'd a thunk that traffic engineers have a sense of humor?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I did Hamilton with the GF today. It was pretty quiet out there. We started at 7am and only a handful of cars passed us on the way up an down. Picture perfect day.


Of course the day started out with my rear tire going flat in the parking lot when I pulled the pump off the valve and ripped the valve off off the tube. So the GF and I headed up Hamilton with one tube. No problem right? Wrong! I front flatted on the way down. Not just a flat but a sonic boom. I have a 2 inch rupture in the front tire. I staid upright but was worried about making it the rest of the way down. Put in a gel wrapper and made it to the bottom. Crazy. but the rest of the day was perfect.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

not sure why i cant imbed the video but here is a link.
https://s25.photobucket.com/albums/...n with elle/?action=view&current=IMG_0928.mp4


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice pics heythorp.


----------



## Firemedic510 (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, only a few from my iPhone, but I really like them. 

I dont usually have the phone with me ( I probably should) but its just too expensive to lose in a crash or whatever. Anyways, I took these on a ride in Napa Valley up Dry Creek Road. The tree pics are at the Dry Creek Lakoya Fire Station on top of Oakville Grade where the ToC went by this year. Enjoy!! No processing on the sign pic, had to process a little bit on the tree ones.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

heythorp said:


> New sign on Page Mill. At least in the last 3 weeks? I have not come down Page in a while.


I hope you obeyed it..


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

lol. 

here's all i got.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Some good stuff lets see if we can keep it going. 

Road Diablo today from the South gate, the plan was to do both sides. Felt good enough just lacked the motivation. Need a riding partner. 

Some very friendly parking I found by pure chance.









From the top. This is the area the iphone just cant handle. The zoom makes it too grainy but it was a neat sight to see people up on the outcropping. 

























Stopped on the way down to get these rocks. It didn't come out as I had hoped. Lots of sun glare on the screen it was hard to see what I was capturing.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I like riding amongst redwoods, so this location (Valencia Rd in Aptos) made me stop and take an iphone shot:

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Wwp2qsC_y6SgO_KPJGrjSg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/TEPTqELwBHI/AAAAAAAAb6o/5Xr9o3ZSmWc/s800/IMG_0194.JPG" /></a>

A reminder of what riding on Skyline Blvd is like in winter:
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/I16-kBmuDSvgrQHexuw3lg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/S4Gq4C9J-GI/AAAAAAAAWps/hRTNq5PmmJs/s800/photo.jpg" /></a>

Mary St Bridge
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nzYmWw14QkKHTl_xI3FJdw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/SuKOBP8CJ4I/AAAAAAAATiY/frxaG5uw-7A/s800/IMG00022.jpg" /></a>

Saratoga Gap at dawn (sorry, MTB content 
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bCS_5K1ohJaXfpote-jMfA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/SutmRmz0NQI/AAAAAAAAT4E/DRWVdMsvkFQ/s800/IMG_1539.JPG" /></a>

And finally, always love the view from top of San Bruno Mtn
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pT4HvWDEgC0_j5aVxqVGbvyyrYgG50qcSvithKRAUY8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/S4MgiRsZKAI/AAAAAAAAWrs/8PqQh1v4J8s/s800/photo.jpg" /></a>


----------



## iracemtb (Aug 22, 2010)

That video is EPIC !!!!!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Took a good one today - on a whim, I decided to climb the Purisma Creek trail today on my road bike - nothing like a good climb amongst redwoods! Came across this carcus. I put my bike next to it for scale.

<img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/THNHA735GjI/AAAAAAAAdJ4/dc9_hSw8Ico/s800/photo.jpg">


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

thats a great one considdering you were on a "road" ride


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

awesome thread!!!!

The best camera is the one you have.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

I will title this one "escape from the fog". Taken on Ridgecrest Rd., Mt. Tam.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This is Bohlman-Onorbit, crossing over to Montevina trails to Los Gatos.

The max grade on Onorbit is 24%.

fc


----------



## bobski (Aug 12, 2005)

If you've ridden on Mines Rd. in Livermore, you've probably seen this painted on the shoulder. Made me chuckle the first time seeing it.


0316001812 by bobski_in_ca, on Flickr


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

top of Montebello Road.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

*Fear the LG Shine II*

Finally sunny days at Radio Rd. But holy **** @ dry weather.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

bobski said:


> If you've ridden on Mines Rd. in Livermore, you've probably seen this painted on the shoulder. Made me chuckle the first time seeing it.
> 
> 
> 0316001812 by bobski_in_ca, on Flickr


I've seen it but still don't get it? Maybe it's the heat and all of the fog pics...I miss the fog today.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> Finally sunny days at Radio Rd. But holy **** @ dry weather.


Holy shnikes!

That is some serious saddle to bar drop. 

How tall are you and what size frame? That just looks so 80's to me. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

ratpick said:


> Took a good one today - on a whim, I decided to climb the Purisma Creek trail today on my road bike - nothing like a good climb amongst redwoods! Came across this carcus. I put my bike next to it for scale.
> 
> <img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/THNHA735GjI/AAAAAAAAdJ4/dc9_hSw8Ico/s800/photo.jpg">


The pic is a little ominous. Cyclist succumbs on the climb, and we see it after the vultures have been there?

Anyway, tell me about Purisima Creek Trail - I've never even been in the park. Can it be reasonably climbed on 23mm tires? (Here's a ride I'm thinking of leading for our little group out of Santa Cruz.) Looks like close to 4 miles at 8%.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I was on Russian Ridge last night with my cross bike. The temperature was a balmy 91 degrees when I started at 6pm. I was treated to a sunset/moonrise combo.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I think anyone who has climbed Bohlman/On Orbit (my first time today) will appreciate this photo

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/fmLmfPRQ6ev3l3Gtr-17ow?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/THbLcunRH4I/AAAAAAAAdLg/R_FsAQwgvC8/s800/photo.jpg" /></a>


----------

